# Most ugly in the peloton?



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/vuelta05/index.php?id=vuelta0511/5

And he looks ungainly on his bike as well, but he has flashes of brilliance once every couple of years on a mountain top finish!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Heheh, he's definitely no Ivan Basso!
Also has very strange training methods. I think I recall that he never does any specific training, no intervals, no periodization, just rides his bike up and down hills and shows up for the races. Eats whatever he wants, etc, etc. Might account for his erratic performance, but he has had some great wins. And taking yesterday's stage in the Pyrenees is about as good as it gets for a Euskatel rider.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Yea I don't think I can top that one. I feel bad for anyone that has facial scarring though. Most likely wasn't his fault...

Rasmussen aka "Chicken" is a pretty awkward looking fellow as well.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

peterpen said:


> Heheh, he's definitely no Ivan Basso!
> Also has very strange training methods. I think I recall that he never does any specific training, no intervals, no periodization, just rides his bike up and down hills and shows up for the races. Eats whatever he wants, etc, etc. Might account for his erratic performance, but he has had some great wins. And taking yesterday's stage in the Pyrenees is about as good as it gets for a Euskatel rider.


Consistent with the picture painted by the author of the "Armstrong's War" book who paints Mayo and the Basque riders in general in the old school light of just ride alot and go with your sensations to get strong. Although I found the author to yuck it up quite a bit and exagerate and over generalize in the interest of painting the pictures he wanted.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Einstruzende said:


> Rasmussen aka "Chicken" is a pretty awkward looking fellow as well.


There's that scary picture of him from last year's Tour with his helmet off on a hot mountain finish and the veins are bulging out all over his stark white shaven head.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

You want scary, check this month's Procycling with a pic of him at the TDF med check. Dude makes that anoerexic Olsen twin look like a porker. It's astounding his arms don't just snap off at the shoulders when he gets out of the saddle.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, Mr. Bony A$$ is definitely up there. 

I remember Boogimann (Michael Boogard) was once mentioned by Phil or Paul as the good looking guy, but his huge teeth kinda bother me.




Dwayne Barry said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/vuelta05/index.php?id=vuelta0511/5
> 
> And he looks ungainly on his bike as well, but he has flashes of brilliance once every couple of years on a mountain top finish!


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

he's retired now, but Udo Bolts was one ugly dude. He had a gap in his teeth that couldnt be bridged by any peloton


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

elviento said:


> Yeah, Mr. Bony A$$ is definitely up there.
> 
> I remember Boogimann (Michael Boogard) was once mentioned by Phil or Paul as the good looking guy, but his huge teeth kinda bother me.


Boogerd's definitely got some horse teeth...but DANG Laiseka is harsh on the eyes!


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*I was gonna vote for "Chicken"...*

...until I ran across this picture of Jens Voight.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

BugMan said:


> ...until I ran across this picture of Jens Voight.


No way man...Jens is goofy but Laiseka is just damn ugly.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*You guys are wrong*

LoL. have mercy.


----------



## pantau (Jan 30, 2005)

*sergej ivanov*

the fassa bortolo dress concealed his appearance a bit, but since his move to t-mobile the ugliness is obvious...


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

*Ivanov*

poor guy looks like a Ferengi...


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*Bram Tankink*

this dude's pretty weird looking. he wins ugliest name award, anyway. like all pros, though, he has great legs.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

did a quick search on cycling news and Roberto Laiseka may not be the best looking guy in the peloton but he's not ugly by any means...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=photos/2004/jun04/euskal/stage1/laiseka

there aren't many pros with grey hair

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=photos/2003/oct03/montjuic/IMG_0699

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=photos/2003/oct03/montjuic/IMG_0758


the guy never freaking smiles though


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

peterpen said:


> You want scary, check this month's Procycling with a pic of him at the TDF med check. Dude makes that anoerexic Olsen twin look like a porker. It's astounding his arms don't just snap off at the shoulders when he gets out of the saddle.


exactly the picture I was thinking of. When I saw it, I thought "maybe these guys take it too far."


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

*LMAO--Have to agree...*



Rthur2sheds said:


> poor guy looks like a Ferengi...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

BAi9302010 said:


> did a quick search on cycling news and Roberto Laiseka may not be the best looking guy in the peloton but he's not ugly by any means...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=photos/2004/jun04/euskal/stage1/laiseka
> 
> ...


Are you serious!!??? That's the definition of ugly!!!


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

lol you guys are harsh ;-)


----------



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

erm... why not post some pics of yourselves before you go bashing others about how they look. Im guessing there are very few if any male models here.


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

Roastie said:


> erm... why not post some pics of yourselves before you go bashing others about how they look. Im guessing there are very few if any male models here.


 Agree. This is beyond pathetic. I do howeve hope for the sake of the thread started that it be a woman.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Can't believe nobody named the man Bob Rolled once called*

" Stephen Rooks Ugly Twin" and the original Mr. 60% percent....


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Roastie said:


> erm... why not post some pics of yourselves before you go bashing others about how they look. Im guessing there are very few if any male models here.


Thank you, It's like a bunch of 12 year olds in here. I know for a fact that a few people who made comments are FAT. let's make fun of that, maybe.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

While I'm no fan of fat, being "gravity challenged" myself, I don't think anyone with less than 4% body fat really looks good. Bone, muscle, and thin loose skin do not make for beauty. Wins races though.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Roastie said:


> erm... why not post some pics of yourselves before you go bashing others about how they look. Im guessing there are very few if any male models here.


That's right - only us good looking people should be able to say if someone's ugly or not.

In fact, I resent all the racers on this forum who get on here and talk about LA winning this and Jan winning that but have never won a race themselves. Can we all agree that only people who have actually won a race should be allowed to discuss racing?

Geez!


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Dwayne Barry said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/vuelta05/index.php?id=vuelta0511/5
> 
> And he looks ungainly on his bike as well, but he has flashes of brilliance once every couple of years on a mountain top finish!


Serhiy Honchar is a candidate.

https://www.museociclismo.it/corridori/fotocorridori/7910.jpg


----------

